# Warning please read all eggs dead due to misfunction



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Dear All,
Want to warn you all of an issue with one of the underwater heaters I've used these fish tank heaters for many years and have a good one with an inbuilt stat just checked the incubator and the thing has mis functioned and the glass has blown up and all my eggs yes all my eggs have cooked I'm sat here balling my eyes out now as i'm soooo upset its never happened before and i've used this way of incubating for years totally gutter could swear my head off right now 

I'll go get the make and watt etc in a min
paula


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

God Im really sorry to hear that thats awful.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Im confused, do you mean you were using an underwater heater out of water to heat a reptile egg incubator??


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Unfortunately when these things die they tend to do so in the ON position, lost a tank full of fish the same way, they were my youngests when she was a little un broke her heart.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

So sorry  I use the water heater method too, have done so for 10 years, I know it's considered the old fashioned way these days though


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

thankyou all yes its terrible 

i do use a water heater in water at the bottom of one of the incubators used this method for 23 years and never had an issue 
bloody gutted 
p xx


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Schip said:


> Unfortunately when these things die they tend to do so in the ON position, lost a tank full of fish the same way, they were my youngests when she was a little un broke her heart.


 aww thats so sad


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Thats awful !!
Did you use allot of eggs ?


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

chameleonpaul said:


> Thats awful !!
> Did you use allot of eggs ?


 yes over 40 in this one can't quite belivev feel like giving up right now
p xx


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Paula, I can't imagine how you're feeling right now


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

can you not use a water heater but connect it to a reptile on/off stat as a back up ?


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

bloodcorn said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Paula, I can't imagine how you're feeling right now


 hi jennie gutted i'm really thinking about giving it all up i think i need abig glass of wine to calm down 
p xx


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

clive1973 said:


> can you not use a water heater but connect it to a reptile on/off stat as a back up ?


i thnk even that would'nt have helped my very old one went got this one only a week ago and the glass was blown off the thing i now have a shard of glass stuck in my finger i'll be having a serious word with the brand supplier and my trade supper tomorrow 
p xx


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> hi jennie gutted i'm really thinking about giving it all up i think i need abig glass of wine to calm down
> p xx


 Yeah have a glass of wine, calm down, and then rethink what you're feeling. You don't want to give up, you just feel crap at the minute


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah feel a bit calmer but it has been a very bad year the eggies were so precious as due to a full blown hookworm infection brought in via trade supplied crix we cancelled all 2008 breeding and the snake eggs were some of my old going to retire females so rather gutted on all counts all reps now clear and yes there is 2009 as they needed a break but all the same i often ask myself is it all worth it? 
p xx


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> yeah feel a bit calmer but it has been a very bad year the eggies were so precious as due to a full blown hookworm infection brought in via trade supplied crix we cancelled all 2008 breeding and the snake eggs were some of my old going to retire females so rather gutted on all counts all reps now clear and yes there is 2009 as they needed a break but all the same i often ask myself is it all worth it?
> p xx


 I'm glad you're a little calmer now, and as the saying goes these things are sent to try us


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

bloodcorn said:


> I'm glad you're a little calmer now, and as the saying goes these things are sent to try us


 Thanks hun 
p xx


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok calmed down a little now the brand is Visi therm and its the 25w one the heater has a sever defect and all the glass had blown off from the heater and a piece stuck in my hand that's how shattered it is.

I'm shocked at this I use a few different methods to incubate and I've never had this happen my last water heater lasted 21 years this one was only a week old so I'll be contacting all parties tomorrow to advise if i can get a batch number i will.

Thankyou all for your kind replies and it will be interesting in how much pass the buck goes on now  

paula xx


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Paula. It's harsh but you weren't to blame. Sucks on top of the hookworm also, I had that go through the collection about 10 years ago myself. Grr.....

These things are sent to try us, just make sure you pick yourself up and carry on!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Sorry to hear that Paula. It's harsh but you weren't to blame. Sucks on top of the hookworm also, I had that go through the collection about 10 years ago myself. Grr.....
> 
> These things are sent to try us, just make sure you pick yourself up and carry on!


 
Aww thankyou  aww you had hookworm too its a nightmare once its in that's it takes so long to clear its been an up hill struggle and sadly it hit a lot of my poor siabled ones really hard and its been a masive struggle for them 

They sure are sent to try us thank goodness i have rhacc eggies left 

p xx


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Sometimes you need the bad to appreciate the good Paula, but nevertheless sorry to hear of the losses, must be very frustrating. Chin up


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Aww thankyou  aww you had hookworm too its a nightmare once its in that's it takes so long to clear its been an up hill struggle and sadly it hit a lot of my poor siabled ones really hard and its been a masive struggle for them
> 
> They sure are sent to try us thank goodness i have rhacc eggies left
> 
> p xx


Glad you still got some eggies left! Good luck with them.

I keep meaning to come say hi btw. Next event both clubs are at I will


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

So true it could have ben worse the eggs were only a quarter in I jusy had a bad year nd that's the icing 

sent to test us is defo the phase of the month here 
thankyou for your kind words tho does help I do blame myself 
p xx


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Glad you still got some eggies left! Good luck with them.
> 
> I keep meaning to come say hi btw. Next event both clubs are at I will


aww yeah come say hi  I'll be at PRAS prob mooching about with BRAS as usual  
p xx


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> aww yeah come say hi  I'll be at PRAS prob mooching about with BRAS as usual
> p xx


Not certain if I will be but will def come say hi if I am. No doubt I've seen you loads at shows and stuff already...


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

had this happen about 15 years ago but not an incubator it was a stat running a heat cable in a rack houseing my colubrids the stat stuck on as they f:censor:g always seem to do on one of the hotest days of the f:censor:g year, i was at work came home went into the shed to find dead snakes. i was gutted and know how you feel dont give up keep the faith and bounce back wiser for this tragic event. i use meat heat testers which i bought from ikea they read the temp and have a setting that you can set to give off an alarm when a critical temp is reached, they are digital and cheap so sorry


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

really sorry to hear this.. its always awful to lose eggs but especially hard if its also been a difficult year

xxx


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Aww thanks again everyone  ok been on to the supplier and had no luck they then passed me back to their supplier underworld who have offered the following info.

The visi Therm stat heater should not be used in a closed unit as its designed to be used within a tank envoirment where heat can didpate through glass at 25w should be sued in a volume of 11 plus litres of water 

So where does this leave anyone using one I won't use this heater again as its been upgraded and thus if hets past 85 will stick at on and overheat my old one lasted over 20 years and hatched out 100;s of babies without a problem its been an upsetting and costly lesson to learn so please anyone using these new ones which were changed in june remove them as there is a high risk of over heating.

thanks for reading and hope this saves someone the heartach i've just had 
paula


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Paula, i'm really sorry to have read about this. I had a crap year last year.... 07 for various reasons! and that was my first year of breeding.

Obviously there will be a 'boat load' of emotions going on in your head but.....
have your big glass of wine, get over the hangover ..... and work out your breeding programme/projects for 09. 

Really sorry again to hear the eggs have 'gone'. any chance of any incubating?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sorry to hear this hun.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> sorry to hear this hun.


 THanks hun x
p xx


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

kennedykrew said:


> Hey Paula, i'm really sorry to have read about this. I had a crap year last year.... 07 for various reasons! and that was my first year of breeding.
> 
> Obviously there will be a 'boat load' of emotions going on in your head but.....
> have your big glass of wine, get over the hangover ..... and work out your breeding programme/projects for 09.
> ...


HI Hun 
aww no all dead sadly the yolks are boiled solid  sorry to har you had a bad 07 think this year has been bad for a lot of us for some reason  
thanks again hun p xx


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

God!!!...Im so sorry to hear this..chin up!!


----------

